# trojaner-info.de



## Telekomunikacja (3 Oktober 2004)

Grüß Gott!

Weiß zufällig jemand, was mit *"trojaner-info.de — Die deutschen Trojaner-Seiten"* los ist?

Wird die Seite noch gepflegt (Letzter Update: 15.08.2004  )?


----------



## Heiko (3 Oktober 2004)

Ich frag mal nach...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (3 Oktober 2004)

Danke!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Oktober 2004)

Scheinbar tut sich da nicht mehr so sehr viel. Dafür scheint das Forum umso besser zu laufen. Oder die Ruhe vor dem Sturm oder ist es aus ?


----------



## Heiko (26 Oktober 2004)

Sie bereiten grade einen Relaunch der Seite vor wurde mir gesagt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Oktober 2004)

Danke.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 Dezember 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Sie bereiten grade einen Relaunch der Seite vor wurde mir gesagt.



Scheint 'was Größeres zu werden...   

Nach gut zwei Monaten ist die aktuellste Warnung immer noch



> *Juli 2004
> W32/MyDoom.m (26.07.04)*
> 
> Alias Namen: W32/[email protected], WORM_MYDOOM.M, I-Worm.Mydoom.m, W32/MyDoom-O, W32/[email protected]
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Februar 2005)

Tut sich ja immer noch kaum etwas auf der Seite. Ob da noch mal etwas kommt? - Keine Lust, keine Zeit oder was ist da los? Habe auch mal gehört, die wollen das Projekt verkaufen, weiß jedoch nicht ob es stimmt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (9 Juni 2005)

*Trojaner-Info steht zum Verkauf*

trojaner-info.de steht zum Verkauf: *http://www.trojaner-info.de/news/verkauf.shtml*.

Ob *Eisbaer* es heute morgen schlicht vergessen hat, das im Forum zu posten?


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 September 2005)

*aktuelle "Aktuelle Virenwarnungen"*

trojaner-info.de macht offensichtlich doch weiter.
Die *"Aktuellen Virenwarnungen Jahr 2005"* sind tatsächlich aktuell.
Neu (und ein wenig nervig, weil nicht so leicht wegklickbar) scheint das Werbefenster zu sein.


----------



## stieglitz (7 September 2005)

Das ist die letzte offizielle Stellungnahme von Eisbär:

http://www.trojaner-board.de/showpost.php?p=157606&postcount=18
Soweit ich weiss.
Ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt.

Und die Werbung nervt tatsächlich!


----------



## BenTigger (7 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist die letzte offizielle Stellungnahme von Eisbär:
> 
> Ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt.



Armer Stieglitz, wie alt bist du denn ?? so 480 Jahre vielleicht??  :holy: 

Der Beitrag ist vom 06.08.2005, 14:29 und wir haben nun den 07.08.2005, 22:55

DAS ist für mich nur unwesentlich mehr als ein *Monat*  



 :bussi: Sorry konnte ich nicht lassen, dies jetzt so zu schreiben


----------



## sascha (7 September 2005)

> und wir haben nun den 07.*08*.2005, 22:55



Ja genau, heute ist der 7. August


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > und wir haben nun den 07.*08*.2005, 22:55
> 
> 
> 
> Ja genau, heute ist der 7. August



Eben drum schrieb ich ja auch:



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> :bussi: Sorry konnte ich nicht lassen, dies jetzt so zu schreiben



denn wenn für ihn ein Monat = ein Jahr ist, dann ist eben ein Tag für mich = ein Monat


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Ziemlich genau ein Jahr alt.


Sch...., sollte natürlich ein Monat heissen. Man sollte seine Postings natürlich nochmals lesen. Sorry


----------



## BenTigger (8 September 2005)

Oooch nicht so schlimm, solche Freudschen Fehlleistungen passieren mir auch öfters, daher beruhigt es, andere dabei zu erwischen und mit der Nase drauf zu stupsen  :holy: da ist man erleichtert, das man selbst nicht allein so "blöd" dasteht 

Aber zurück zum Thema,

Weisst du schon, wer das kaufte? Und was daraus werden soll?


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2005)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du schon, wer das kaufte? Und was daraus werden soll?


Nein keine Ahnung, ich lesen in diesem Forum nur manchmal mit.
Und da hatte ich dieses Posting zufällig gefunden und mich jetzt daran erinnert.
Nach einem "Jahr" ging das grad so noch.  
Hier im Forum gibts doch einige die auch dort Posten. Die können ja mal nachhaken.


----------



## stieglitz (4 Oktober 2005)

Da hat sich wohl was getan:
http://www.trojaner-info.de/impressum.shtml

Aber fragt mich bitte nicht, was das zu bedeuten hat.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (4 Oktober 2005)

*http://www.trojaner-info.de/werbung.shtml*


----------



## stieglitz (4 Oktober 2005)

Das der das nicht aus reiner Menschenliebe macht, ist mir schon klar.
Das hatte ich auch schon gefunden:
http://www.adcommunications.de/html/unternehmen.php
Sieht zumindestens nicht unseriös aus. Der neue Inhaber wird sich sicher was davon versprechen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Februar 2006)

*TAC - Tracking Cookie*

Weiß jemand, was genau es mit dem _Tracking Cookie_ auf sich hat, den man sich beim Besuch von "trojaner-info.de" in die _Temporary Internet Files_ holt? Seit wann erhält man den Keks? Ist mir das bisher bloß noch nicht aufgefallen?  

Beschreibung von _Ad-aware_: *"TAC - Tracking Cookie"*.


----------

